# Best English schools in BKK



## piam (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi everyone, we are moving to Bangkok in a few weeks and I have been trying to look for English courses for my bf. He speaks it at an upper intermediate/advanced level but would need 2-3 months of classes to gain more self confidence for working in English. Could you recommend any moderately priced language school? American teachers would be preferred because he's more used to the accent.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Uhm.......figure out where you will be staying and find a school in the neighborhood. 
There are English-language-schools in almost every respectable shopping mall and depending on where you'll be staying, there are plenty of schools.


----------

